# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  وارد کردن یکجا اطلاعات از اکسل یا نوت پد

## reza97

سلام دوستان
من کلی شماره تماس دارم در نوت پد،که در یک ردیف پشت سر هم قرار دارن
حالا میخوام همه اونها رو به دیال بیس sql server یکجا وارد کنم حالا از اکسل یا نوت پد این امکان هستش یکجا وارد کنم؟
ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
از طریق Import/Export میتونید اینکارو بکنید..
برای جزئیات بیشتر درسایت جستجو کنید.

----------

